# Identification of Disconnecting Means



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's a tough one. I don't agree with the defense for the electrician that the worker should've been using hot-work tools after he'd already tested it. However, my gut reaction is still that the folks working on the equipment have the onus to determine that their work environment is safe.

That being said, we very often go into facilities where it would take days to effectively determine that no potential sources of energy had been scabbed into the system. At the end of the day you we have to trust the engineers and one-lines that the system is set up exactly as they say it is.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

A simple "Bumb Test" would have been a good idea (if there was some kind of local control).

Buttom line is the onus is on the individual to verify that the power is off. Labeling is great, but nothing beats a meter.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

zapped_electric said:


> ...Labeling is great, but nothing beats a meter.


 In his defense, he did use a meter, he just didn't positively confirm that the source he was metering was the one he had disconnected, even though by the letter-of-the-law I'm not certain he did anything wrong.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Big John said:


> In his defense, he did use a meter, he just didn't positively confirm that the source he was metering was the one he had disconnected, even though by the letter-of-the-law I'm not certain he did anything wrong.


My point was that he did (or didn't correctly) verify the correct source feeding the pump he was working on. Had he & his partner done this properly, this accident wouldn't have happened. Anyone working with electricity know's the hazards involved from the electrical hazards, to incorrect labeling, incorrect installation. 

It is always usually a chain of events. In this case incorrect labeling, failure to 100% verify the source & likely complacency that led to this tragedy.

That being said, we are all guilty of complacency (me included) when we've been doing the same job successfully for years with no issue. This is a "wake up" call for us all to see how severe the consequences can be "IF" we don't 100% verify a source & its isolation point.


----------

